
Letter of Resignation from the Palo Alto Planning and Transportation Commission - pquerna
https://medium.com/@katevershovdowning/letter-of-resignation-from-the-palo-alto-planning-and-transportation-commission-f7b6facd94f5#.q0e65fvah
======
shostack
One thing I don't recall ever seeing addressed in this and similar pieces
about NIMBY-caused housing issues is how to deal with the current residents
who, for various reasons, don't want change. In cases where they are the
majority of the voting power and/or influence, what methods exist to protect
those who are in a position to exact this change? Seems to be if the system is
broken, you need to find another way...

Also, I'm curious what residents of Palo Alto who resist this change think
about the risks and proposals (if any here are brave enough to voice their
opinions). I'm genuinely curious. Is it fear of increased crime and lower
property values if they let in lower income people via more affordable
housing?

~~~
eli_gottlieb
>Also, I'm curious what residents of Palo Alto who resist this change think
about the risks and proposals (if any here are brave enough to voice their
opinions). I'm genuinely curious. Is it fear of increased crime and lower
property values if they let in lower income people via more affordable
housing?

It boggles me that a $146k/year income could be considered _low_.

